# Mac issues: MPEG-2, TiVo Decode Manager, Streamclip



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

I originally posted this in the Series 3 TTG FAQ, but with all the Stickies there, it is pretty easy to miss it. I searched this forum, but if I missed it, I apologize. 

I purchased the MPEG-2 component from Apple and installed MPEG Streamclip and Tivo Decode Manager in an attempt to cut out commercials from my Series 3 recordings. I am having issues opening the downloaded MPEG files in either Quicktime or Streamclip. Two of the files (SD, from analog) play the audio only in both programs. The video remains frozen on the initial frame. Another file (SD, digital recording) will not play at all in Quicktime, but the audio will play in Streamclip. The last file (HD) seems to play without issue and I am able to cut out the commercials.

I previously purchased Toast 8 and all files play in the Toast Video Player without issue. It seems to be a MPEG-2 Component issue, but I have reinstalled it to no effect. I saw on some of the Apple Forums that there have been Quicktime 7.3 issues, but did not see anything similar to my problem there, either. I have not attempted to burn any of them yet, as I would prefer to edit out the commercials.

I am running 10.4.11 with Quicktime Pro 7.3 on a 1.33GHz upgraded G4. The connection to the Tivo is wired ethernet and I have reset permissions.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

If I'm remembering correctly, the MPEG2 from ATSC and QAM tuning is in MPEG2 transport, which is a format of MPEG2 the Apple MPEG2 component doesn't understand.


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

pkscout said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, the MPEG2 from ATSC and QAM tuning is in MPEG2 transport, which is a format of MPEG2 the Apple MPEG2 component doesn't understand.


Thanks for the response. I was unaware of the difference. I may PM *bkdtv* to put a clarification in the TTG FAQ in the Series 3 forum as it was where I found the recommendations for the method and programs.


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

I've had varied success. So far all my OTA ATSC recordings, after unwrapping with tivodecode, are viewable/openable in MPEG Streamclip and QT.
Most (but not all) of the FiOS SD cable stations are not directly viewable, but VLC can handle them.


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

pkscout said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, the MPEG2 from ATSC and QAM tuning is in MPEG2 transport, which is a format of MPEG2 the Apple MPEG2 component doesn't understand.


I did not get a chance to work with it much, but I did take a look at one of the problem files, and it was listed as a Program Stream when opened in Streamclip. It was a two hour SD Analog program (BG - Razor) which I attempted to run through Streamclip's "Convert to MPEG-2 with MP2 Audio" function to see if that would fix the issue, (audio only, frozen initial frame), but it did not. I want to avoid re-encoding if possible, but I would like to remove the commercials.

I am beginning to think it may be a problem with Tivo Decode Manager, as other attempts to transfer programs seem to be timing out then restarting. I may reinstall that next.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Any luck with this? I had the same issue with a Mpeg 2 not being visible but audio worked. I then took an Mpeg4 file which had already been converted and was able to see it and edit it. Upon export, though, I got an error saying it couldn't be exported. It had converted for hours so i'm not sure what the export issue was. There doesn't appear to be much help (ie forums) on Mpeg Streamclip but I sure would like to get it to work.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I was going to ask almost this exact question today. Someone else had mentioned MPEG Streamclip worked for them, but they have a series 2.

I have the same issue mentioned here -- I see only the first frame of video, but get audio.

My recordings are downloaded via the web interface, and converted with tivodecode.

At the moment I'm willing to even convert the files to something else if it'll allow me to edit them. Is this possible? Most of the recordings I've transferred so far were entire late night talk shows, where I only wanted to save the musical guest.


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

I was never able to get it to work for me. To be honest, I have pretty much given up on TivoToGo on the Series 3. My upgraded G4 is locking up a bit and I am waiting for an iMac refresh before replacing it. I have a Toshiba XS-32 HDD/DVD recorder that I use via S-video cable to archive anything that I want to save, as that has a fairly robust editing capability. I know it loses a bit through the analog conversion, but I wasted far too much time with Toast 8 and other options without usable results.

Wish I had better news...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's funny.. I have an XS32 too, and bought it largely because I pooh-poohed transferring to computer way back when because I only had series 1s..

Now that I have a Series 3 & TivoHD, I *want* to do the transfer to computer thing.. Though as much to *keep* the recordings on the computer (and for musical ones, to get the audio out onto my iPod).


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought I might have recognized your user name from the Toshiba thread over at AVS forum, where I lurk occasionally. I don't use it a lot, but I still have the original DVD drive with about 250 4x Taiyo-Yuden stashed away from a couple years ago...

Until I get a new Mac, I pretty much have given up on TivoToGo for anything I have to re-encode...


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

not sure if this will help anyone else, but i've had great luck in transferring HD programming from my S3 to my Mac using the Dashboard Widget NowPlaying (currently at version 2.51)... you can find it here

http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/

and do a search for TiVo

once complete you have an MPEG file on your desktop (or wherever) and you can drag that file into MPEG StreamClip for editing...

the editing process can be a bit wonky (lots of spinning lolly pops) since i don't think MPEG SC is set up to happily handle such large files (or high bit rates) but it does work... once there, you can easily export (edited or not) to other file formats, including pre-defined iPod/iPhone video...

good luck!
r


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

robingo88 said:


> not sure if this will help anyone else, but i've had great luck in transferring HD programming from my S3 to my Mac using the Dashboard Widget NowPlaying (currently at version 2.51)... you can find it here
> 
> http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/
> 
> ...


Regular Tivo files will NOT work in MPEG StreamClip.. you get audio with no video (except the very first frame). That's the whole issue we're talking about.

Conversion seems to be necessary (unfortunately).


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

mattack said:


> Regular Tivo files will NOT work in MPEG StreamClip.. you get audio with no video (except the very first frame). That's the whole issue we're talking about.
> 
> Conversion seems to be necessary (unfortunately).


yup... i agree completely... on the Mac NowPlaying handles both the transfer from my S3 -and- the conversion of the .tivo formatted file into an MPEG file that can be handled in MPEG StreamClip... at least that's the way it works for me... i just tried a quick transfer of both an HD and and SD program using NowPlaying 2.51 and then dragged the resulting .mpg file into StreamClip... for a second or two you get only the audio time line in the dead center of StreamClip, but after it completes loading, the video is there, sync'd and ready to play/edit... i'm doing this on a MBP, btw, in case the intel platform makes a difference...

again, this is just my workflow, in case its helpful to anyone else!

cheers
robin


----------



## mikesown (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll say from experience that Apple's MPEG2 codec sucks. The codec, most notably, can't even demux an MPEG-2 file so an AC3 audio decoder can decode the stream. Use VLC or Toast; 'nuff said.


----------



## cacnyc1 (Feb 12, 2010)

i think i discovered a workaround: Open the poorly decoded mpeg files (with 'still' video and good audio) in VLC. Export without any transcoding and choose the MPEG TS wrapper. the resulting .ts file opens in MPEG Streamclip as it should for editing.

i've only had the transcoding issue on some files anyone else had it on only some?


----------

